# Our Adventures



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Garnet is a Quarter Horse and Welsh pony cross, I believe she is around eight. We bought her around two and a half years ago, a friend knew a friend, knew a friend sorta thing. A friend who had grown up with horses and who had arranged for us to get her was going to give us lessons. We had a few, but eh, life got in the way, there never was a convenient time for us to meet, etc. I got a little scared after climbing on her from a metal fence and spooking her, leading to me being bucked off. A few months ago, well maybe a little longer, I started working with her for real again. Over the last couple months I started riding her, she is a half mile from the house right now so I rode bareback up until a week or so ago, when I got caught on a tree, spooking her and leading to me being banned from riding her without a saddle (gave away my age there).

In all honesty I like riding bareback with a rope tied on either side of her halter best. But I want to bring her back into shape which means more than just walking. 

In the next week or so she will be being moved closer, so that is great no more walking a half mile each way with feed for two horses, and tack. At least I'm in good shape. 

I live very near to a lake with wooded trails, last spring I led her down some and she did great, a little spooky when an ATV or motorbike comes too close, but I can hear those coming a mile off. So, this summer we should be doing some trails.

As said above I am mostly self taught, so please leave tips and advice. 

Thanks.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Oops I totally forgot about this, my life went all to insanity. Oh well.

So...I've moved and now live about three miles from the racetrack, it is a very temporary thing and hopefully in a couple weeks Garnet will be living with me. 

In the meantime it is a decent walk, forty five minutes to an hour one way. Worth it though. School has started again so that is a major time restraint. I get up at six and when it is time to head to work/school around nine I am just getting a moment to taste my coffee. At least work and school is kinda relaxed, before I get home and rush to get everyone fed and household straightened before bed.

I got to ride Saturday. She's finally mastered lunging the other direction. And cantering on the lunge line. Woo hoo. Trotted over a pole a couple times. Then we played a game of I act like I'm about to get on, she move away. She lunge a few minutes and repeat. She got the point and stood still while I got on, got off, brushed her while standing on the "mounting block" She decided to toss her head and threaten to rear and got a sharp "No!" and slap on the shoulder. But we ended on a good note. It started raining at one point and the rain on the tin roofs spooked her a bit. We were working in a round pen so no shelter for us, but it was soft and within half an hour every cloud and vanished and the sun was beating down again.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Well looks like I won't be riding until Saturday. Maybe if I'm lucky Friday as well. Working on a conditioning and training plan. 

Dear payday please hurry up.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

And of course Friday a certain family member's cold started to get to me, and Saturday I was so sick my gosh I hate weekend (or three day) colds they hit you so hard. And of course it is not safe to ride when you're light headed or got that fuzzy cold head. Sunday I felt a little better but the cold had hit my lungs by then and though I got housework done I didn't have the gas/time money to ask for a ride and it wasn't worth the risk to walk three miles even if I did bring my inhaler. So no riding this past weekend.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Once again I am back. Garnet has now moved in with me and we have begun the journey back into work.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

It was very hot today so we didn't do anything until dusk. Pulled around a tire for a bit, worked on backing. Walked her while I dragged a metal bucket around. Progress for sure.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

It is great looking back and seeing how far we've come. Couldn't get on her before? Can vault on her now from either side, line her up to something and get on, get a leg up, use the stirrup, or bring something to her and get on, and her remember the object and not fall over it riding away. I had forgotten all about those troubles. 

Anyhow I keep a riding journal now, helps to keep track of progress, as well as jumping courses and grids, practice dressage tests, shows that are a maybe for next year, worming dates, puts it all in one place so I'm not always going crazy.

I actually wrote a post out yesterday, a long one, and messed up trying to post it. 
Let's try this again.

We've gone very far over the winter, it is amazing, I still can't believe it. 
I more or less just restarted everything, she was soured a bit before I got her, and the lack of regular lessons after that didn't help anything. 

Now we are working on low level eventing, a neighbor gave me permission to ride in his pasture, for that, I am quite grateful, there are two ponds, it drains well into and it doesn't get boggy in the rain, we've had a handful of eighty degree (Fahrenheit of course, otherwise we'd be dead) days and Garnet loves the water and so it really helps cooling her after work. 

She needs to learn to be patient and focus her energy, warm up sounds like a nagging child on a car trip. Instead of "Are we there yet? Are we there yet?" It is "Can we run yet? Can we run yet? Now? Moooomm" All this from that pony I got back then, the one you could kick until your legs fell off for all she cared, and if she felt like moving, she would, and go underneath the trees or cut into the lean-to and knock you into the walls or give a couple of nice bucks. 

It is looking like we may be showing late this summer, if not, then early next year. Have I mentioned that this goofy mare runs though the yard and jumps stuff? It is ridiculous. Scary, as well, when she decides to jump a muddy on both sides ditch after it rains. 

Well I have stuff to do, good luck and a great day to you all.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Well ouch. I rode last week but I have no clue whatsoever what happened. Got busy and never wrote it down, didn't have time to ride Monday, wasn't a very god day, hacked out for around fifteen minutes yesterday. 

Okay, I had my few days, time for some new rules. 
One: Remember that riding time is MY time, that is why it is in the morning, no children needing math homework help, no one hungry before a meal, I need to remember to enjoy riding. 

Two: Write it down as soon as possible, before animals are fed. 

Now, on to goals and plans.

The weekly plan:
Sunday: Rest
Monday: Jumping
Tuesday: Dressage/Heavy work
Wednesday: Hack/Rest
Thursday: Heavy work, lunge lesson
Friday: Dressage
Saturday: Jumping, lunge lesson

Warm up is usually a hack away from where we train.
Heavy work refers cross country and distance work. 
If she is full of jumping beans and cannot focus we will hack out instead, working on stop, go and turn. 

Sundays I will put together our weekly goals, on the last day of the month our monthly ones. 
I am thinking two to five weekly goals, and five monthly goals. 

These are yet to be assigned to a list, but I do not want to forget them. 
Start cantering her. It is just like when I brought her back into trot, I was nervous because she had a history of bolting, she was worried because she used to be stopped every time she tried to trot and she throws herself into the trot so instantly I would tense up, now we trot everyday, and if she sees her baby (she adopted a goat, more on this one later) and starts napping I know she can be brought out of it. 
Be sure not pull on her mouth when she lengthens or during upward transitions. I have gotten very good at this, and now our halts have become much better. 
Ride in that western saddle twice a week. There is no need to to shy away from it, I have had no bolting issues and I know I can get out of it just as fast if need be.
Improve trot in said saddle. I can trot bareback much better. 

Now onto things we have gotten done:
We got forward, but started losing the halt. So I started making sure that my hands always went with her mouth freely, then I started closing my hands and slowing them down just enough to bump her mouth for four strides before saying "woah" softly and stopping movement. Yesterday, though we only rode a little bit but by the time we headed back she was stopping before the woah, about two strides after I slowed movement. Even heading to the gate, where she would usually speed up and require around ten minutes of circles and halts to calm and get responsive before we could go. 
Instead of shutting down when she sees her baby (the goat), she can now ride away from her without calling and trying to look back. 

Well, it is getting late. Places to go, things to do. Have a great day.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, we are not even going into what happened though the end of last week, besides I've forgot most of it. Monday, well was Monday, trash day, start of the week, and it has been raining and raining, all the struggles of trying to keep animals dry and healthy. Still raining, was dry most of yesterday though, well you know, no rain, just mud. And mud. Rode a bit yesterday, dear short stirrups oh how my knees hate thee. We got some nice circles. It was raining rather hard when I awoke, it has quit now, though it is Wednesday and I have children to teach, bible study, and music lessons this afternoon so if it is too wet when I go out around seven then I won't be riding today.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

It is Monday. And I am trying to pull everything together. Hello world. 

Last week went pretty good. Really good actually. She has been ready to go, go, go but still working well at a walk. We've got walk and trot circles in both directions without losing pace, cutting circles, or looking drunk. Working out in the cow pasture as we are, and having to be out there so early does have some great advantages, besides being cool enough to ride, I also have the dew on the grass, makes it easy to see how our circles, figure eights, and serpentine are going. There is also a power line running though the pasture. Line up to where you can see one pole, but not the one behind it and ride on, as long as you cannot see the second pole you are still going straight. 

In the fashion of life, it was calm for most of the morning, but as I get on and ride off I hear it. Rain. And not the light stuff. Hello thunderstorm. Could you not give me an hour? Oh well. There is always tomorrow.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

I will write. I will...I really will...or not. But I have good excuses, I promise. 

Do you see a pattern to this? Sunday is my pull it together day, I do nothing (almost, children and animals still need to be fed) Sunday and get to work proper on Monday. Issues, I know I obsess about work. 

And I had to make a schedule change to allow me to get work done on the family blog and cookbooks. So that's that.

Anyhow, we are doing decent. Had a bit of discouragement as the grass in the pasture (main riding area) got higher than the old anthills (read: hill of clay dirt over grown by grass, therefore holding it together, and baked by sun) and it was unsafe to ride faster than a slow trot. But I found an area on the far side of the pond that is around arena sized and being so close to the water the cows keep the grass very short, and there are no anthills. And I have another place I can ride with a small hill and she can watch the eighteen wheelers and trucks and trailers though a chain link fence. So that's great. Once I get a good reflective vest and a few others things, there are miles of dirt roads around here.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Garnet got the light bulb yesterday. Move away from pressure and stay soft on bit. Lateral moment. She has been doing good dealing with air brakes and going forward and listening to someone other than me. That is/was a big problem. If anyone tried to ride with me around she would "hide" by me. I need to get a few confident horse people out here to ride her for me, she tries to test everyone else who rides her until they inform her that they are better than that.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Your blog is BEAUTIFUL! 

My family eats meat and vegetables....so I look forward to seeing the recipes!

Garnet is coming along. I completely understand how life gets in the way!!


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

greentree said:


> Your blog is BEAUTIFUL!
> 
> My family eats meat and vegetables....so I look forward to seeing the recipes!
> 
> Garnet is coming along. I completely understand how life gets in the way!!


Thank you very much. 


I am home. Well I got back from helping at Jr. church camp yesterday afternoon, we left Sunday. It is raining, but not that hard, so maybe ride later?


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

I am back. And I am really pulling stuff together (I am so glad and excited and maybe proud)so I will be posting here more often. Well we didn't have internet for a month and I've been at camp, twice, I went as a sponsor/counselor with the third though six graders. I also managed to cut off the tip of my left thumb this summer. So that is that. 

I went to a horse show (without Garnet) with a friend, well, actually best friend of one of my sister's, helped out and gained experience. Hoping to take Garnet out there this fall. 

Said person and her dad are building a arena, plans are to take Garnet out there, get her more used to arena work and traveling.

As for Garnet, she has about lost all her vision in her right eye (ERU/ Equine Recurrent Uveitis/ Moon blindness) but is still working well, moving well off my leg, good halts and gait changes, lateral work, better backing. She has made a lot of progress, it is just wonderful. She is currently learning to neck rein and we are working on her not losing gaits while going up hill or taking corners. We are slowed down a bit as she has come down with a cough and I don't want to stress her system and have a ERU flare up. 

I have conquered the sitting trot. And my youngest sister discovered jump roping, and begs me to jump with her almost everyday, and up until last week I had not done such a thing in around six years. I was so sore it was embarrassing. We are also learning hand stands. So, that is about it for this update. Hope everyone has been enjoying their summers.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Because I get online before I ride everyday, I will not be writing about that day, but the day before. 

Yesterday we got our backing back, that doesn't quite sound right but yeah, other than that it wasn't great, she has decided that she only wants to leg yield in one direction. So that is our project of the week.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, yesterday I got a nearly perfect side pass to the gate (on her better side)

Oh nice, I wrote that yesterday (7-6-16) and didn't get to finish the post, and it saved as a draft. 

Tuesday I got that great side pass, and something else, but I don't remember what it was, other than that, well I didn't get much of anything done above the walk, hurt to much, don't know what I did. 

That evening I took my middle sister out on her, she is a bit bigger than me, longer arms and legs, so it takes her more work keeping them in place on a pony. She is only twenty months younger than me, and I think she resents to a point the work I've got done with Garnet, and that I have to tell her what to do. Started on the lunge line, then took it off and let her walk her, turn her and back her, she did pretty good, so did Garnet actually, focused on her and not me. 

Garnet tends to test any new riders on her, but my sister dealt it her well. In the end I suspect Garnet will be mainly mine, I am 5'3ish, my middle sister is at least 5'6, and I think youngest will outgrow me by the time she is twelve or thirteen. 

Had to go to town yesterday morning, work up really late today, so nope there, hopefully tomorrow.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

The internet is so unpredictable. I never know when it will stay or go. Or how long it will take to fix it. 

We conquered the canter issue!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I just went back to your blog, and I know I am repeating myself, but it is so wonderful.
Thank you.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Trying Again said:


> The internet is so unpredictable. I never know when it will stay or go. Or how long it will take to fix it.
> 
> We conquered the canter issue!


Congratulations on getting there! It really feels wonderful to reach those milestones and goals.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

greentree said:


> I just went back to your blog, and I know I am repeating myself, but it is so wonderful.
> Thank you.


Thank you! This internet issue has set us back a little, but we are hoping to get back on track this coming week.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

SEAmom said:


> Congratulations on getting there! It really feels wonderful to reach those milestones and goals.


Thank you, it really does, and this one has been a big hold back in our training.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

We've had a very good few days, cantering in both directions, leg yielding to both sides, lighter stops. I was going to take her out on the road today, but we decided to wait until next weekend so that we (me and my mom) could get some work done.

Over the last few weeks has has started to really talk to me. Calling when she sees me, she replies when I whistle. I can come hang out with her when she is laying down, something she was grumpy about a few months ago.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry, trying to get a picture up here, seems I have forgotten how.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Some pictures from the other day, been quite a while since I took any.

In the last one you can see some of the damage in her eye, the color fading/changing.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Didn't get to ride yesterday but we had a good ride today, a bit short on time but oh well. Worked on canter turns and transitions in the North side of the pasture where the ground is pretty level, not as many anthills and the such. Hoping to take her out on the road this weekend, i figure early on a summer Saturday will not be busy as on a school year Saturday in which everyone is trying to get everything done. The plan is to lead her up to the dirt road and see how she does. Been working a lot on quick stops, leg yielding off the road and there is a section of pasture that is behind the neighbors houses, been riding past that letting her hear and see strange dogs, swimming pools, kid toys, AC's running, and all that stuff.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

I wrote out a post a few days ago but it failed to post correctly. 

I rode last night, had a repair to make on saddle, so didn't get out until after seven, her eyes are bothering her and it was near dark. And she was convinced the bogey man was hiding in the trees on the North side of the pasture. Struggled with transitions and focus quite a bit. Had a pretty bad spook, lost both stirrups but stayed on and got her calmed down, so that's good. Took her down to the East side of the pond, and got some great transitions, both up and down, good turning in the canter. 

Rode this morning, threw her off a bit after riding last night, its good for her, do not want her so used to our daily habits that she struggles when we trailer out or whatever. She did good, got a nice quarter mile canter stretch. Very good, quick canter to trot transitions, need to work on trot to walk transitions, once those are cleaned up we can get back to trot to halt transitions.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Garnet is so beautiful! I love the pictures! Such a sweet face and kind eyes. Enjoying reading the adventures! She is stunning.

Awww, glad you stayed on through the spook! I always tend to lose at least one stirrup at a bad spook- I'm clumsy anyway, so sometimes I fall off LOL! Sounds like you guys are making great progress. Transitions are important. Glad you are keeping her busy, and not doing the same thing every day. Keep it up!


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

PoptartShop said:


> Garnet is so beautiful! I love the pictures! Such a sweet face and kind eyes. Enjoying reading the adventures! She is stunning.
> 
> Awww, glad you stayed on through the spook! I always tend to lose at least one stirrup at a bad spook- I'm clumsy anyway, so sometimes I fall off LOL! Sounds like you guys are making great progress. Transitions are important. Glad you are keeping her busy, and not doing the same thing every day. Keep it up!


Thank you, aha, she sure thinks so. 

Kept waiting for that moment, you know, the one where you lose balance and orientation and know you better get ready to go down, but it never came.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

News, news, we have made a lot of progress. I worked Thursday and Friday, so I rode in the afternoon those days, rode Saturday morning, she did good. Rode her for ten-fifteen minutes Saturday evening before we went to walk her on the road, she did a lot better than I expected. No spooks, she was a bit looky (this needs to be a real word), but not bad, did fine with the traffic, dogs, drainage ditches, mailboxes, all those strange things. There is a show on September tenth I am hoping to go to, so hopefully...I am thinking in hand, and maybe a walk trot class? I do not know if she has ever been shown before, and do not want to overwhelm her. 

So, I have a question, if I get to go, do you think it would be better to try and have a couple classes that are near each other midway though so she has time to adjust and then she can just relax afterwards? Or try to spread them out a bit so she has a little bit in between?


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Okay, so it's been around two weeks. Haven't been riding as much as I'd like, adjusting to new work schedule and school (still). Shhh kiddos. This is why you do not grow up. 

Anyhow, I've been working on lead changes, she is doing so good! Of course she has a favorite, but we are working on building up her muscle for her right lead, on the lunge and under saddle. 

Neck reining and leg signals are going well. Still leg yielding well. Been working on her stretching down at the walk and at a slow trot. She had finally 'got' my signal for asking for contact. Still need some work some at the halt. She has to look around a bit, because of her vision issues. Just have to remind her to keep her feet planted. 

Does anyone have any experience/opinion on Nutrena SafeChoice feeds? What about DuMor?


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, yesterday morning for the first time in quite a while I got thrown. Got my right side pretty hard. Reinjured my right ankle again...not that bad, but enough that it swelled some and a few hours later I had to leave for work and be on my feet for eight hours, so that didn't help anything. And my back and shoulder are bothering me more than usual. I really have to figure out with is going on there. But on the good side, she didn't bolt home or to the gate, she stayed with me until I could get back on. 

How did I get thrown? She didn't get ridden Friday and was a bit fired up Saturday morning with the cooler weather. We popped over an eighteen inch log and she decided to throw a few surprise bucks. 

I think I am liking the looks of Nutrena SafeChoice Original, controlled starch and fat, not a sweet feed, 14%, contains a good list on vitamins and minerals it contains. Any feedback anyone?

We are conquering both canter leads! :biglaugh:


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

I had quite a long post typed out the other day, but when I tried to post it, the internet glitched and it didn't save. 

Sometimes I get quite frustrated with this, school, home life, my equestrian life. We are almost ready but have no way to show right now. I have been so busy I haven't gotten my drivers license, not even the permit, should have done that well over a year ago. 

And once again I have injured myself badly. Left ankle this time, had to call in for work tomorrow. 

So, besides the nerve issues, this year I have injured my right ankle twice, cut off the tip of my left thumb, and now...my left ankle. It's a wonder there is any of me left. Ugh. 

So, lunge lessons for her for a while...when I can stand again. 

On the other hand we worked on some gymnastics this morning...cleared two feet as well. Last week we worked over a two foot wide brush jump that was around eighteen inches high. She finally decided that there were no baby Bigfoot in there. 

Better stopping this week, so, that is nice. 

She already is starting to grow in her native pony coat. Over sized hairball.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Lunge lesson today, free lunging, because mom is worried that she will pull on the line and reinjure my ankle. Haha. once a mom always a mom, I can see her when I am forty telling me not to do something, and me not doing it. The corral is really too small to lunge in, walk/trot, and on days when she is relaxed and flexible short canter sessions. Depending on how long it is before I am able to ride I may set up a temporary pen in the back to lunge in. 

As for me, I am wearing a walking cast, and am only just getting to the point were I can shuffle forwards without it, but I do not yet feel secure doing so, so I have a way to go yet. Tomorrow will be a week, I suspect I will have to have some kind of support for another three weeks or so, maybe I will be able to get rid of the walking cast in another week, but I know better than to rush it. Chronic pain before you are twenty really sucks.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Well, I got the walking cast off the second, (a week before yesterday). 

Well, Miss Garnet free jumped over a meter, either forty two, or forty four inches. She has a nice jumping shape. Worked over a jump around thirty inches with bright yellow highway sign fillers. Confident over everything once she has jumped it once or twice, jumping with minimal pressure (no whip, staying in center of ring).

All the lunging has greatly improved her balance, back out in the pasture we finally got an approx 20 meter canter circle on the left lead under saddle. And since we've been riding again she is really starting to pick up her right lead and hold it, almost have full circles there. 

Happy Birthday to me last week, ordered my new saddle, can't wait. Trying not to feel guilty about spending all that on myself.

My youngest sister is an aspiring photographer, once she gets a camera, there will be a many more pictures and videos. 

Well, that is all for now, try to enjoy your Monday everyone.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm am not a directionaly(?) troubled person, I always know what direction I am looking in and do not have to think twice about which is my left hand or foot, but I wrote the lead wrong up there, she is doing better on the right lead, we struggle on the left.

Got my new saddle, and got a gift card with it, so got a new bridle and reins, I only payed about $5, the gift card covered the rest. 

I am so happy with our progress, here are some journal entries with added notes for clarification from throughout the year. 

Monday February 29, 2016

Walk and trot barrels placed in a straight line twelve or fifteen feet apart, Jumped nine-ten inches from the trot. 

Sunday March 6. 2016

Rode here in loose ring snaffle and blanket (bareback pad) rode barrels in a straight line (weaving, think pole bending), fifteen feet apart at a walk, trotted circles, she offered to buck a couple times, upset about her goat (the baby goat she used to be so attached to) but couldn't at a turn like that, jumped her over a cross rail. 


March (somewhere between the 11th and the 25th)

Been working out in cow pasture, can ride well at a walk in open, weaving three barrels eighteen feet apart (at a trot), figure eights around barrels eighteen feet apart. Doing more work in trot. Lightening cues. 

Wednesday April 6, 2016

Monday (the forth) went very well, (riding bareback or with a pad here) had three jumps set up, two cross rails and a vertical, the vertical was sixteen inches, and the larger cross rail was around a foot in the center, it had large bright standards, the the smaller was around eight inches I believe and ten inches across (okay this sentence ran out way too long, something that was discussed with me quite a but earlier this year during English), got a canter a canter stride, but I have to remember not to pull back (she had caught me off guard) when she transitions. 

I didn't have time to ride yesterday (Tuesday the fifth) but I got here groomed out well.

Today didn't go that well, her mind wasn't in her work, had to fight for everything. Jumped a sixteen inch vertical and a cross rail. 

el 15 de abril de 2016 (I think that is self explanatory) 

Don't think I rode much yesterday, less than an hour, losing forwardness...haven't done much this week, getting back on track next week. 

el 23 de abril de 2016 

This has got to stop, I have to remember to write, I rode earlier this week, improved my sitting trot a lot. Turning much better on her off side. I am not bouncing at all on lower trot speeds. Seeing as we ride early have been using the dew on the grass to check our circles, figure-eights, etc. Jumped a 18 inch vertical today. 

el 11 de mayo de 2016 

Haven't written yet this month...Going much better. Monday didn't go to well, was stormy, she didn't want to work. 

Tuesday went well, she was willing to work, a couple of spooks. 

Today was very good, in front of my leg pretty good lots of trot work. Working on bring(ing) up speed. Good turns in both directions. Good stops on the way to fence. 

Well, that is all for today, out of time. Had a great cross country schooling session yesterday.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Pictures! Taken over the last month or so.

First one is a still from a free jumping video. 
Second and third ones are me.
Forth one is my youngest sister and I. 
Last one is middle sister.

I should mention she is vision impaired and rarely keeps both ears forwards, and while we were halted for the picture she had both back waiting for me to ask something.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

I have actually remembered this, I have intentionally been putting it off. I needed to stop stressing about it and rest my head for a while. Didn't ride much last week, dealing with sick children and holiday stuff. We've made a lot of progress though, I am putting together a video of our progress over the last year and getting some goals figured out. 

Haha, being the old person I get to pick my presents, new saddle blanket, grooming kit in green, polo wraps, riding pants, horsey case for phone and pocket knife when I'm riding, etc. kinda see a trend there, but I am really bad about never actually having time to use my presents unless they are clothes or horse related. 

I've heard am getting a horse trailer for my eighteen birthday, and if they find one they are happy with I will get it early. 

The County Horse Club meetings have been figured out, though I missed the last one due to work I hopefully may be going next month.

Eight months with a pony who knocked down and refused 12 and 18'' jumps.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

We got snow! I love it. Oops my New York is showing, better tuck that back in.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Wow, she's the cutest!


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Zexious said:


> ^Wow, she's the cutest!


Haha, thanks!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww she's so cute in the snow.  Love her eyes!!!


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Okay, it has been ages. But I've still been riding, I swear. I joined a local riding club and judging team. We will be going to a show in about two weeks, March 18th. Me and Garnet will be competing in Halter, Showmanship at Halter, Hunter Under Saddle, Hunter Hack, and Western Trail.


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Some more recent pictures:


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

We placed in five out of six of our classes on the eighteenth, though most were eighth, ninth, or last place we finished the pattern in each class and avoided being disqualified. I do not mind, it was her first show and her first time away from home in over a year. 

However once the hunter hack class got set up she knew exactly what she was supposed to do and we got second, watching the other riders, I think we would have got first if I had cantered her in like I was supposed to, but I trotted her in as I was worried about her getting distracted by the crowd and not seeing the jumps.


Note: The last picture has the warmup jumps in the background, crossrails are not used in competition.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, don't worry too much about placement, just have fun! Glad you had a good show.  Love the pictures!! Great job!!!


----------



## Trying Again (Mar 8, 2015)

Last month we had six classes we disqualified out of one class, placed last in four, and got eighth out of nine in one class. 

Our last show (April fifteenth) we had eight classes, we disqualified out of one class, placed last in two. 

We placed fifth out of six in Youth Halter Mares over six.
Sixth out of ten plus in Youth Showmanship at Halter
Fifth out of seven in Open Hunter Under Saddle

I had hoped we would get first or second in our jumping, but it wasn't our day for it.
We placed third out of four in Youth Hunter Hack
Forth out of six on Open Hunter Hack


Outside of the show our jumping is doing amazing, we have been jumping for just over a year and are jumping two to two foot six. Confident approach in canter even when coming out of a turn, she is a good judge of stride. We worked over a new cross country jump with light brush the other day, she did great over it, no running out. 

I think our biggest problem is lack of experience/confidence away from home, I plan to work away from home as much as possible and jumping over strange jumps in unusual places at home. 

We have a local show next month on the twentieth or May and are planing going to District the first week of June if we qualify we will go to State the twenty second though twenty forth. 

Garnet is only thirteen odd hands so she has quite a short stride, but thankfully when she is calm she divides a horse stride in half and can quite easily fix two strides in a one stride and six in a three stride.





*This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.*


----------

